# Ducar 7.5kw generator pulsing rpm problem



## Army of 1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all , I have this Ducar 7.5kw , 15hp 240v generator and the rpm pulses up and down about every second , the gen set still works and has very low hours, thought it may be a carb issue but found no problems there , so thinking a governor issue as the governor arm moves in relation to the rpm pulsing , if the arm is held still the rpm is constant , hoping some-one here can nail down the problem , Thanks ..cheers Mick


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

It hard to find any repair info on these Chinese built generators. :banghead:

If it was me I would try a static governor adjustment first since it runs smooth when you hold the governor arm steady.

This is done by placing throttle control in full throttle position or moving the throttle butterfly on the to wide open. As you do this watch the governor control arm for which direction it moves when going to full throttle. Now loosen the clamp screw and turn the governor control shaft in the same direction as to remove any play and re-tighten the screw.

Then if it is still doing cycling under load you may have a carburetor that is just a tad too lean. You test for this by partially closing the choke if it runs better then it is on the lean side. If this is so you may need to resize the main jet as most newer carburetors don't have mixture adjustment screws.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

If you touch the governor you really need an AC Cycle meter to check the AC cycles when
done. These generators cycles are determined by engine RPM, In the USA you want 60 cycles.

BG


----------



## Army of 1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for your replies guys , will try these solutions


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I have an Onan that did the same thing. Thoroughly cleaned the carb 3 times with no change. Went to the dealer, and found it was a common problem solved with a new carb. There's something that even very diligent cleaning won't clear. I drain the fuel bowl after every run cycle now, and haven't had a problem since.


----------

